# squeeky rearend help



## reddog08 (Dec 19, 2010)

the rearend on my 08 brute 750 has started to squeak for some reason. ever bump,everytime u get on or off it sqweaks. ive tried every kind of penetrating oil ive heard of and it still does it. any suggestions plz


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

reddog08 said:


> the rearend on my 08 brute 750 has started to squeak for some reason. ever bump,everytime u get on or off it sqweaks. ive tried every kind of penetrating oil ive heard of and it still does it. any suggestions plz


The first time mine started to squeek, it was the lower shock bushings. Cleaned them up, and made all of them greasable and that ended it for a year or so. Then it started again back in 2008. That time it was a knuckle bushing that had gone dry. Pulled them apart, cleaned and made them greasable...and that was it...no more squeeking...and no broken knuckles either like some have.


----------



## reddog08 (Dec 19, 2010)

i listened to every movable suspension part in the rearend with a stethescope and couldnt narrow it down. it sounded like it was squeekin at every a-arm bolt and shock mount. idk what to do or where to start. dont really want to tear the whole rearend apart


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

reddog08 said:


> i listened to every movable suspension part in the rearend with a stethescope and couldnt narrow it down. it sounded like it was squeekin at every a-arm bolt and shock mount. idk what to do or where to start. dont really want to tear the whole rearend apart


Well, have you ever serviced the lower shocks? If not, just jack it up and do it and see if that does it. If not, surly that are due for a servicing. They need greas about every 500 miles. Still squeeks? then it got to be the knuckle because the lower a-arms are bearings and they usualy don't squeek...just get loose and the uppers ate rubber. Its all an easy fix. But if it is a knuckle, and the sleeve stops rotating easy, that's when they break...twist right off. I am sure there are some stories that can be told by one's that know about that. Man I wouldn't want that to happen at speed.


----------



## reddog08 (Dec 19, 2010)

no, ive never serviced the shocks. actually, ive never heard of servicing shocks. what do u have to do to them if u dont mind. thx


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

reddog08 said:


> no, ive never serviced the shocks. actually, ive never heard of servicing shocks. what do u have to do to them if u dont mind. thx


Its cake. Just jack it up in the center until the weight is almost off the wheels, then pull the lower mount bolts out and push the shock out toward the tire, then with your finger push out the sleeve, clean both the sleeve and the bushing...(the part thats in the shock end), grease it, and slap it back together. Do all four that way. It is somewhat easier if you loosed the top bolt a bit as it swings-out easier but you don't have to.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

This is news to me also , mine squeak's from the front end sometime's,not always,but sometime's,it drives me crazy when it does do it. 

God I love this site,best out there !! Everyone is a great help , doesnt matter what they ride , or their make of bike , they just want to help where ever possible


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

mine 2


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Mine started squeeking about a month after i submerged mine in a sand/muddy hole down here. I greased all the A-arm bushings, spindle bushing, tie rods, and shock mounts.......but it still squeeked. It ended up being the inside shock(piston rod) behind the plastic cover. Tilled the bike over and sprayed WD in there and VOILA...no more squeeking.


----------



## reddog08 (Dec 19, 2010)

well i greased up the shock mounts and it still squeeks. any other ideas


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

reddog08 said:


> well i greased up the shock mounts and it still squeeks. any other ideas


Well, if its in the back, I think the only other thing that can squeek suspension-wise is the knuckle. You can just drill and tapp center top and botton and use 90 degree zerks facing in or out which ever is easier to get to. I go through my wheels to grease mine. The lower arm bushings may be bearinged but the uppers are rubber..as I remember it.

I have some better pics of the grease fittings on my home computer I'll pust when I get there. For now, these old ones will have to do.


----------



## reddog08 (Dec 19, 2010)

ya i even pulled the upper a arm bolts and clean and greased them. same ole squeek. i was kinda pissed, 2hrs of my day and same **** squeek. lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Man I know. Nothing gets me like a squeak. Riding mine of squeeks is like a quest. About everything is greasable now including the lower steering stem bearing,upper stem bushing,upper front a-arms, all shock lowers and the rear knuckles. Still need the lower front & rear a-arms but they don't need it...yet...

Its something dry and in need of lube. Just a matter of finding it. Don't give up.


----------

